# Get bit custom rod building - nfc blanks 60% off, 158 models - free shipping



## GetBit Custom Rod Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

*You do not want to miss this! North Fork Blanks at 60% OFF..& FREE SHIPPING OVER $149...& FREE NFC ROD SOCKS WHEN YOU ORDER 2 OR MORE. **While supplies last. 

Designed and built by Mr. Gary Loomis!
Extremely Limited Quantity on some of the Best Blanks in the Business. 


Click Here To Save Before They are Gone! 
http://myemail.constantcontact.com/...ing--.html?soid=1118462936687&aid=JBUdayj8MUM*


They are going fast! Have a Blessed Weekend!


----------

